# Wazzzup



## wazzupman! (Dec 4, 2003)

HI IM WAZZZUP MAN I USE A LOT A CAPS LOCK AND I LIKE SAYING WAZZZZZUP NOW.............WAZZZZZZZZZZZUP


----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 4, 2003)




----------



## Arnold (Dec 4, 2003)

wazzupman! welcome to IM! 

I guess you also like to use smilies.


----------



## KataMaStEr (Dec 4, 2003)

LMAO hello


----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> wazzupman! welcome to IM!
> 
> I guess you also like to use smilies.


yes i am


----------



## Rocco32 (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by wazzupman! *_
> yes i am


Yes I *DO*  

Welcome man!!


----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

hey.  Welcome to IM


----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 5, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> hey.  Welcome to IM


----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## maniclion (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

I was just teasing ya silly........I thought you'd like it since you came in here using the smiley's.  Even the finger smiley's were in your post...therefore, I thought you had a "great" sense of humor and would enjoy my greeting......


----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Dec 5, 2003)

Okay.  That's a warped sense of humor you have goin on


----------



## heeholler (Dec 5, 2003)

Sixth Sense Wazzuuuuupppp


----------



## butterfly (Dec 7, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## wazzupman! (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Eggs (Dec 9, 2003)

Waaaaaazzzuuuuuup?


----------

